# GTS-T to GTR Conversion



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey all, Im new to the whole Skyline tuning scene, so I'm going on faith here you'll help me out. There is a 1990 GTS-T R32 for sale near me. I've looked at the car and its clean. Its stock on the exception of the boat load of parts the guy has for it (cams, single-turbo mani, new rad, FMIC, charge piping, etc) for the RB25DET that he's throwing in with the sale of the car. 

I'm really wanting to pick it up and make it my next project. My buddy has a complete RB26DETT with 6spd tranny sitting in his shop. He was going to use it in his widebody 240sx he was building, but ended up selling it and has a few things left over. 

What would it take to convert this car over to GTR std's? I've been searching the web but there isn't alot of info on there about the conversion. Any help, advice, anything would be absolutely fantastic at this point. 

Thx in advance! :wavey:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

im not sure you can run teh 4wd system in a gtst as the shell is different? 

You can defo fit the engine and keep the car RWD tho. 


Personally if you want the GTR looks and 4wd then buy one. Dont bother spending alot of money trying to make a gtst look and drive like one.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

It would be 'easy' to put the RB26 in. If you're thinking to convert the car from RWD to 4WD you might as well buy a GTR.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Converting it to a GTR is not possible. Options to change the engine and maybe add a bodykit are your best bet


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

That settles it then. I'll pass on the car and keep my eyes open for an actual GT-R. I really appreciate the info guys.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

What about using the r32 Gts4 system? Obviously you would have to hunt one down.


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

anything is possible but the money it would cost to do it would be rediculous many years ago i looked at having my focus rs converted to 4wd that was going to be in the region of 11grand i have a gtst with the rb26 in and being rear wheel drive its loads of fun


----------

